# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  brijanje i klistir

## Švedica

Žene koje ste rodile imam pitanje za vas.
Što se tiče brijanja, ja sam se još prije trudnoće par puta obrijala da budem "simpatičnija" svom dragom  :Laughing:   ali sam odustala jer je dva dana nakon toga užas, sve me pika, svrbi, javi mi se crvenilo i peče me, uglavnom jako je neugodno i odustala sam, sad si mogu mislit kako bi mi bilo užasno nakon poroda, ziher bi mi se sve upalilo i mučila bi se ko konj.
A što se klistira tiče, imam upalu crijeva (crohnova bolest) i trenutno krvarim iz sluznice pa mi se klistir nikako ne čini privlačnim.
Moje pitanje je da li će me poslušati ako ja odbijem ta dva postupka?
Jel neko odbio i kakva je bila reakcija osoblja?

 :Kiss:

----------


## Riana

koliko ja znam medicinski to baš i nije potrebno, barem brijanje.
a mislim da bi ti mogli uvažiti klistir, uvjeri ih da si bila na 'dijeti' pred porod.

kolegica je stigla na porod u zadnji čas i porodila se bez svega toga  :Smile:  

probaj i ti!  :Laughing:

----------


## Poslid

Po zakonu imaš pravo odbiti. Daj im to do znanja i ne odstupaj. Dlake možeš samo podšišati.

----------


## Foška

> imam upalu crijeva (crohnova bolest) i trenutno krvarim iz sluznice


  :Sad:  
za ovo bi ti bilo jako dobro imati pospremljen NALAZ uz trudničku knjižicu i ostale nalaze kada dođeš u rađaonicu!

Mislim da u rodilištu MORAŠ reći za tu bolest, pa to su jako ozbiljne stvari!

A ne bi bilo loše pribaviti si i mišljenje gastroenterologa (to je taj, ne?) u vezi klistira i tvoje bolesti.

----------


## Hera

Nama su rekli na tečaju da se to radi rutinski kad te zaprime, ali ako odbiješ, da ti nitko neće to sigurno raditi.

Isto tako, rekli su, možeš to sama doma ako želiš, npr. skinuti kremom, ako ne, ne. 

A i isklistirati se možeš, djelomično barem na neki način, kako već želiš (ono tipa slatka kava ili nešto što potiče čišćenje). Čula sam i da imaju neke tabletice koje možeš doma uzeti za klistir, ali, kad sam se probala malo raspitati o tome, nisam uspjela nešto konkretnije saznati, tj. sve ono kaj to potiče, moglo bi izazvati i grčeve, pa apotekari nisu baš uvjereni da je to ok uzeti, niti znaš koliko to i kako će djelovati, tj. da ćeš to doma uzeti, pa sve bude gotovo u xy minuta, niti bih ja s tim zato riskirala. 

Ali, ako imaš zdravstvenih problema, sumnjam da te zanima ikakvo klistiranje, pa makar i u kućnoj radinosti...ti definitivno imaš dobar argument zašto to odbiti.

----------


## marta

cak i da nema nikakav argument, nego joj se bas nece na klictir ima ga pravo odbiti. jer je to jednostavno nepotrebna, rekla bih cak i barbarska praksa.

----------


## Švedica

Žene, hvala na odgovorima.
Znam da imam pravo odbiti, ali me strah da ako počnem tamo nešto izvoljevati da će me drukčije gledat (vjerovatno to ovisi na koga ću naletiti).

Ja bih najradije cijeli porod provela po načelima Andree s predavanja o prirodnom porodu, ali pretpostavljam da kod nas nisu voljni udovoljavati našim stavovima i željama pa mi ne preostaje ništa drugo nego šutjeti i pokoravati se ljudima u bijelom, što me jako žalosti. Ne mogu vjerovati da kod nas još uvijek provode mjere koje su dokazano ne samo nepotrebne nego i otežavaju majci i dijetetu, samo jer je njima tako lakše jer tako rade već 30 godina. Za njih vrijeme ko da je stalo. :?

----------


## Hera

Pogledaj temu o primaljama koje su naklonjene prirodnom porodu, pa možda ako ti pomogne da porazgovaraš s kojom iz rodilišta gdje ideš, da se pripremiš, čisto ako se bojiš reakcija osoblja...

----------


## pužić

znam jednu curu s crohnovom bolesti koja je nedavno rađala...Nisu ju htjeli vaginalno zbog te bolesti poraditi i išla je na carski...mislim da joj je to rakao i njen dr. da je vjerojatno da će biti carski...raspitaj se svakako kod svog dr. o svemu vezano uz porod i neka ti napiše u trudničku svoju preporuku tako da imaš kad dode dan D!

----------


## Roza

Što se tiče brijanja, ja ima strahovitih problema s urastanjem dlaka i bojala sam se kako će to izgledati. Međutim nakon tog brijanja u bolnici nije bilo nikakvih problema: niti svrbeža, niti urastanja dlaka, niti crvenila...
Možda je razlog u načinu brijanja: mene je sestra obrijala točno u smjeru rasta dlaka.

----------


## micika

molim cure s iskustvom od prijasnjeg poroda. koliko detaljno treba biti obrijan? ja se trudim biti na par milimetara, ali ne znam da li je to dovoljno? treba li obrijati i podrucje anusa? ja sam nekako sklonija da to sama obavim prije poroda. svrbez i urastanje mi se javljaju kad se izbrijavam pa mi je zato draza varijanta od kojih mm-dva

----------


## Riana

mislim da treba skroz obrijati, područje anusa ne.
ja toplo preporučam obaviti to prije poroda, doma.
mene je sestra brijala samo žiletom i vodom (i porezala)  :Evil or Very Mad:  , ona mi je bila najgora (jedina, hvala Bogu) na cijelom porodu.

----------


## Poslid

Cure, još jednom, ako ne želite, NE MORATE se obrijati.

Nemojte biti "ovce na klanju". Nitko se drugi neće izboriti za vas, osim vas samih i eventualno vašeg partnera na porodu. Doktori i primalje nisu ti koji će uvesti promjene. RODILJE su glavni pokretač.

----------


## micika

cure dajte mi pliz objasnite jer valjda ja ne kuzim.... koja je fora u tome da odbijate brijanje? ja mislim da bi mi bilo puno gore da mi se jos i dlake pletu po svemu tome keljavom, krvavom... 
ne znam, mozda sam previse gadljiva na dlacurde pa ne kuzim.

----------


## Poslid

micika, poanta je u "ne morate". Ako ti misliš da će ti to smetati, obrij se.

----------


## marta

Meni moje dlake nisu ni najmanje gadljive.   :Smile:  
Pa ih ni ne brijem. Nisu one tako duge da bi se mogle zaplesti u bilo sto. 

Jednostavno ne volim da mi netko koga vidim prvi put u zivotu mase britvom po medjunozju, pogotovo ako sse zna da je to potpuno nepotrebno. Neke zene depiliraju medjunozje i furaju brazilku. I to je ok. AL ja ne furam i ne zelim da mi to netko namece jer "se to tako radi"...

----------


## aries24

ja sam bila "podšišana", ne obrijana i sestra kad je vidjela rekla je da je to ok i nije ništa dirala
al zato su na podu oko te stolice bile prave lokne od moje prethodnice

----------


## lejla

Ja nista nisam brijala i niakako mi nije smetalo. Ne vidim razlog cemu bi metale moje dlake.

----------


## Maxime

lejla, ti zivis u civilizaciji   :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

> Žene, hvala na odgovorima.
> Znam da imam pravo odbiti, ali me strah da ako počnem tamo nešto izvoljevati da će me drukčije gledat (vjerovatno to ovisi na koga ću naletiti).


Nema niceg apriori lose u tome da te pocnu drugacije gledat. U tom je i poanta. Jer ce te inace gledat kao nekog na pomicnoj traci. A to sigurno ne zasluzujes. Ovo je poseban trenutak i za tebe i za tvoju bebu, nikad vise ponovljiv, ti si njegova zvijezda i tako se trebas osjecati od pocetka do kraja.

----------


## MGrubi

WHO smjernice za porođaj:
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/baza/up..._smjernice.pdf

da izdvojim:



> Klistir se još uvijek naširoko primjenjuje jer navodno stimulira kontrakcije maternice i
> zato što prazna crijeva dopuštaju spuštanje dje)je glavice. Tako7er se vjeruje da
> klistir smanjuje zaprljanje i infekcije majke i djeteta. Me7utim, klistiranje je neugodno i
> nosi izvjestan rizik povrede crijeva. Iako neke žene same traže klistiranje, za mnoge
> je ono nelagodno. Dva kontrolirana istraživanja metodom slu)ajnog uzorka (Romney
> i Gordon, 1981; Drayton i Rees, 1984.) pokazala su da primjena klistira ne utje)e na
> stupanj fekalnog zaprljanja tijekom prve faze poro7aja, ali ga umanjuje za vrijeme
> izgona. Bez klistiranja zaprljanje je uglavnom neznatno i lakše ga je ukloniti, nego
> zaprljanost nakon klistiranja. Nisu otkriveni nikavi efekti na trajanje poro7aja i na
> neonatalnu infekciju ili infekciju me7ice.


pa ti vidi
ako zahtijevaš onda ćeš dobiti bolji tretman,
jednu su "zato jer je bila zločesta pa odbila početne intervencije" ostavili da na miru porodi bez dripa i ostale ekipe   :Wink:

----------


## Švedica

Hvala vam što ste se tako puno raspisale, uvijek mi je lakše kad čujem razna mišljenja.
Ja sam "tek" u 5. mjesecu trudnoće i svakako ću se nastojat što bolje pripremiti i informirati.
Za sad moj lječnički tim ne vidi prepreku vaginalnom porodu, pa za sad računamo na njega, osim ako se potkraj ne pojave neke komplikacije, tad ću na carski.
Imam jako dobre dr. pa sam sigurna da će me korak po korak uputiti u sve detalje, za sad me interesiraju vaša iskustva i hvala vam na njima.

----------


## samaritanka

Klistir i nije tako nevin...mogao bi utjecati i na tok trudova jer eventualno bi mogao poticati na rad pogrešne mišiće maternice, naime oni koji se aktiviraju u fazi istiskivanja - duguljaste koji idu prema dolje, a ne one koji  koje su odgovorni za rastezanje grlića u fazi rastezanja.

Organizam se u toku poroda prirodno sam čisti, tj. prazni crijeva i to kad to njemu paše, a ne kad to paše bolnici. Vjerovatno je momenat pražnjenja crijeva povezan sa situacijom u zdjelici i samoj punjenosti crijeva.

Da nam adrenalin skače uslijed prčkanja po čmaru, ne moram ni napominjati, kao i uostalom uslijed brijanja, a to svakako utječe na zastoj poroda.

----------


## Poslid

> Da nam adrenalin skače uslijed prčkanja po čmaru, ne moram ni napominjati, kao i uostalom uslijed brijanja, a to svakako utječe na zastoj poroda.


Ovo je poanta svega.
Dodajte tu još i vaginalne preglede tijekom poroda i ostala uznemiravanja.

----------


## maaja79

joj, vaginalni pregledi
meni su to stalno radili u predradjaoni  :Rolling Eyes:  toga mi je bas bilo previse

klistiranje mi je bilo bezveze, a to mi je prije poroda izgledalo najstrasnije

depilirala sam se sama, kremom. i nisu me dirali  :D

----------


## mišica

ja se doma depilirala i mrgud sestra nije niš rekla.
klistir sam dobila al sam se svejedno pok***** na stolu dok su trajali trudovi. i povraćala sam ko konj. al ja sam imala traumatičan porod. drago mi je da sam dobilaklistir jer ko zna šta bi bilo   :Rolling Eyes:  , a opet u tom trenutku nisam ni osjetila a i baš ma brigalo.
ne vidim zašto ne bi mogla odbiti, pa nemreju te natjerati. a ako pobjegne očistit će. klistir ti nije garancija za niš-ja sam živi primjer...

----------


## Ancica

da nisi dobila klistir bio bi sigurno manje traumatican.

ja sam i povracala (najela se kelja taj dan) i imala stolicu svako malo tijekom trudova s Robijem  i sve je proslo super (niti mi je to bila neka trauma jer me nije mucilo ovo pohadanje na WC, samo sam se praznila). sigurna sam da bi bila skroz druga stvar da su mi prije toga upucali litru vode u debelo crijevo.

----------


## Švedica

Ako vam nije bed otvoreno pričati o tome; ako odbijem klistir (a 99,9% budem) i ako imam stolice tijekom rudova i poroda, što se zapravo loše može dogoditi (osim možda neugodnosti). Čitala sam da stolica zapravo ne može inficirati bebu ili mamu (ako popuca), pa u čem je onda problem?
I da li se može normalno ići na wc ako si otvorena a beba još nije počela izlaziti, i što ako stolica pobjegne tijekom izgona?
Biti ću vam stvarno zahvalna na bilo kakvim informacijama!

----------


## Poslid

Ništa se strašno neće dogoditi. U stvari je vjrojatnije da će ti pobjeći vodenasta stolice poslije klizme, nego bez toga.

----------


## Hera

A ako malo pročitaš o porodima u drugim zemljama, vidjet ćeš da su neke izbacile klistir totalno, kao i brijanje (baš sam danas čitala o porodu u Italiji - text na portalu).

Meni je službeno termin sutra, iako je to po datumu ZM, tako da bi pravi termin padao kakva 4 dana kasnije, a i beba za sada ne pokazuje da joj se baš jako žuri, iako znam da se to može promijeniti u trenutku skoro.

Već 2. dan me muči želudac i nešto kao začetak prehlade, pa sam na juhi i čaju samo i nekako si mislim, kad bi sad i krenulo, nakon ovoga, koja bi svrha bila da mi netko nameće klistir (a i ovako ga mislim odbiti). Pa ja se prirodno klistiram već dva dana!   :Laughing:  

Pitam se već i koja je svrha ovih vaginalnih pregleda pri kraju - idem već preko dva tjedna redovno na ctg, pretprošli tjedan redovni pregled kod mog doca, pa mi dao uputnicu i za amnio ako bude moguće jer je kao sve omekšalo lagano. Onda prošli petak neuspjela amnio (zatvoreno, pa je bio samo pregled + još uzv), te opet naručena za sutra kad slijedi isti scenarij i onda ću vidjeti kad idući puta, a bit će sigurno ovaj tjedan pošto je sutra termin i idući puta mislim stvarno pitati koja je svrha tih silnih pregleda dok svi preporučuju njih čim manje pri kraju radi mogućih infekcija (sutra ću se suzdržati pitanja jer je dežurna "hvaljena" dr. Š., pa ću gledat da čim prije sve završi, nadam se bez kakvog incidenta).

----------


## Poslid

Hera, zaista nemaju svrhe vaginalni pregledi, osim rizika da te inficiraju.

Početi ćeš se otvarati kad budeš i ti i bebica spremna i to u svom ritmu, a vaginalni pregledi tome sigurno neće pridonjeti, osim što neki doktori imaju "običaj" da u toku vaginalnog pregleda neprimjetno skinu prvu ovojnicu (i time se upliću u proces rađanja), a neki bogami i prekinu vodenjak

----------


## Žaklina

> Početi ćeš se otvarati kad budeš i ti i bebica spremna i to u svom ritmu, a vaginalni pregledi tome sigurno neće pridonjeti, osim što neki doktori imaju "običaj" da u toku vaginalnog pregleda neprimjetno skinu prvu ovojnicu (i time se upliću u proces rađanja), *a neki bogami i prekinu vodenjak*



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Hera

*Poslid*, zato sam si ja ovaj put spremila i proučila sve tvoje preporuke za neinterventni porod, i mantram si izjavu koju ću potpisati pri prijemu, jer kad bi mi se desilo prokidanje vodenjaka bez pitanja (ako se ne varam, smajlić se to desilo prije par mjeseci u Vž), napravila bih čitavu frku nakon toga.  :Grin:  

Jedino kaj bi me moglo spriječiti u svemu tome je da se nešto opako zakomplicira, pa da ne budem u mogućnosti baš puno odlučivati. Ali na taj način neću razmišljat..

----------


## Tonja_1

ja sam se doma obrijala cijela, drago mi je da jesam jer je onaj postporođajni period (lohije, krvarenja...) bio puno higijenskiji. čak mi dođe da tako napravim svaki puta u određenim danima u mjesecu.

klistir, dvoumila sam i ja. dobila sam ga i drago mi je da jesam. ništa nisam osjetila, ništa ne boli, jer kada je uslijedio izgon, to je takvo nadljudsko tiskanje da stvarno ne bi volila da tada ispraznim i crijeva   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## Ancica

Tonja_1, ispraznila bi crijeva tijekom poroda, prije tiskanja, i ovako i onako. Kaj ti mislis da se priroda nije pobrinula za to? Samo sto bi se praznila na prirodniji nacin a ne ispirivanjem cijele crijevne flore skup sa stolicom i to ispricivanjem iz anusa, a da ne velim da opustenosti tijela koja je potrebna da se ono usredotoci na porod nikako ne moze pomoci invazija kao sto je uguravanje gumene cijevi u anus i ustrcavanje pola do litre vode u nj.

Kaj se tice brijanja, ja nisam bila brijana niti znam ikog osim zena u Hrvatskoj da su bile brijane. I nije mi bilo nimalo komplicirano odrzavati higijenu nakon poroda.

----------


## anchie76

Klistir, tko voli nek izvoli   :Grin:  

No cure nemojte ocekivati da ak uzmete klistir se necete pokakiti na porodu.   a, ne, neeeee.. ne ide to bas tako.  Porod u nasim bolnicama nerjetko bude 12 ili vec koliko god sati nakon klistira. Probava ne stane s radom u medjuvremenu.  I onda je to tek zabavno ak je prije bio klistir u igri, jer je to sve lijepo vodenasto pa da vidis veselja tjekom tiskanja na sve strane   :Rolling Eyes:    A ak nije bilo klistira, bude normalna stolica i sve fajn.

----------


## kailash

brijanje...ja sam mislila da će me sve svrbiti i pikati (kao inače) ali sestra me tako nekako profi obrijala (u rodilištu) i to samo onaj mali dio koji im treba, i nisam ni osjetila rast dlaka :? to mi se još nije dogodilo kad se sama depiliram...

klistir...napravili mi, rodila za sat i po nakon njega i ipak malko pobjeglo...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Tonja_1

> Porod u nasim bolnicama nerjetko bude 12 ili vec koliko god sati nakon klistira. Probava ne stane s radom u medjuvremenu.  I onda je to tek zabavno ak je prije bio klistir u igri, jer je to sve lijepo vodenasto pa da vidis veselja tjekom tiskanja na sve strane     A ak nije bilo klistira, bude normalna stolica i sve fajn.


hm...ovo me baca na razmišljanje. klistir oko 7 ujutro a rodila u 9 navečer  :/ . mislila sam na sam postupak davanja klistira, nije ništa strašno. ali se slažem sa ancicom za kasnije, to nije humano. još nas je bilo 5 "u postupku" na sa jednim wc-om u predrađaoni...ajme kad se sjetim  :shock: . 

nisam se bunila jer inače imam koma probavu (zapravo ju nemam   :Embarassed:  ) i sjećam se da nije išlo tih dana pred porod kao ni cijelu trudnoću pa nisam htjela riskirati. ali za drugi put ću razmisliti!

----------


## Ana...

Ako se planira prirodan porod ne vidim razlog klistiranju jer nismo mi babe od 80 god. kojima popuste sfinteri pa da inficiramo eventualnu operaciju (carski rez). a brijanje se obavlja zbog epiziotomije jer kaže se da dlaka najčešće uzrokuje infekciju tako da ju bolje odstraniti.   :Smile:

----------


## kuruza

Ja sam se čuvši razno-razne priče (što se redovito pokazalo pogrešnim)  malo se bojala klistira.

Na kraju je sve skupa bilo više nego ok. Brijala se sama skorz nisam, već sam dan-dva ranije skratila dlačice na nekih 2-3 mm. Sestra u "pripremi" mi je britvicom samo obrijala nekih par cm oko međice gdje treba doći epi. Još me je pohvalila "kako sam se sama lijepo šišnula".   :Grin:  

A klistir sam dobila vrlo malo i vrlo nježno jer ionako nisam niš jela jedno 15 sati prije što sam sestri rekla. Na kraju mi je i to malo došlo baš ok da se malo olakšam jer sam cijelu trudnoću imala problema s opstipacijom.

Uglavnom - pozitivno iskustvo, super sestra prije svega - to ovisi sigurno baš o osobi kojoj "padnete u ruke".

----------


## Ancica

> Na kraju je sve skupa bilo više nego ok. Brijala se sama skorz nisam, već sam dan-dva ranije skratila dlačice na nekih 2-3 mm. Sestra u "pripremi" mi je britvicom samo obrijala nekih par cm oko međice *gdje treba doći epi*.


Epi, osim u ekstremnim slucajevima, ne treba doci nigdje.

----------


## kuruza

> kuruza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na kraju je sve skupa bilo više nego ok. Brijala se sama skorz nisam, već sam dan-dva ranije skratila dlačice na nekih 2-3 mm. Sestra u "pripremi" mi je britvicom samo obrijala nekih par cm oko međice *gdje treba doći epi*.
> 
> 
> Epi, osim u ekstremnim slucajevima, ne treba doci nigdje.


Ja sam svom doktoru koji me je porađao maksimalno vjerovala, pa sam i njemu ostavila da o tome prosudi.
 napravljena mi je epi, nisam je ni osjetila u trenutku izgona, sašivena sam pod lokalnom i to kako se meni čini vrlo dobro jer je zarasli rez mali, uredan i ne boli me, niti ga osjećam.
Naravno daznam i za loša i to jaaako loša iskustva, moje je na sreću bilo pozitivno.

----------


## Felix

ali epi ionako ne dolazi na podrucje jako obraslo dlakama.

----------


## iridana2666

Ja sam prvi porod imala vani i ponudili su mi klistir kao opciju tj. moj izbor, ja sam odbila. Brijanje se nije ni pojavilo kao opcija (ja ionako furam Brazilku već 20 god). Živjela sam vani 12 godina i prošla uistinu cijeli cijeli svijet, družila se sa pun puno različitih nacionalnosti i kultura, moj doktor je bio jedan od vrhunskih američkih stručnjaka i na pitanje o klistiru i brijanju, pitao me koja to nazadna zemlja još uvijek radi?! Rekao je da to nema veze, a niti utječe na sam porod i da su to staromodne gluposti.
Drugi porod sam imala ovdje i odbila sam klistir (brijati nisu imali što   :Laughing:  , dole ko luster   :Laughing:  ) i nisam imala nikakvih problema, a niti se pok.... tijekom poroda.
Uz to, vani se ne rade ni ginekološki pregledi tijekom trudnoće jer su samo izvor potencijalnih infekcija i potpuno bespotrebni. Napravi se prvi, kada se ustanovi trudnoća, zbog papa-testa i onda jedan tjedan-dva prije poroda i onda ništa dok ne počnu trudovi. Ja sam ovdje odbila sve gin preglede, odlazila samo na UZV.

----------


## MGrubi

> J dole ko luster  :.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jenny

ne znam...klistir je dosta neugodan,ali radje bi to nego da se p.... po cijelom stolu pa da mi beba izlazi van iznad toga.

----------


## MARIE

eto da i ja ispričam svoje iskustvo s klistirom na drugom porodu, zanimalo bi me da li se to još nekome dogodilo.........

Došla sam s puknutim vodenjakom i skoro bez ikakvih trudova, potpuno zatvorena. Doktor je ustanovio da je otišlo jako puno vode i naredio sestri da me klistira na krevetu, odnosno tako da ispod mene stavi tutu, a ja da ležećki kakam. Sad ja tako ležim i umirem od grčeva, ali kaka ne ide van ležećki, mučim se i mučim, ali ništa... Na kraju skontam da od toga kakanja neće biti ništa, već se nekako uspravim na tu tutu i pokakam. E sad si vi zamislite tu sliku, trudnica od 90 kg sjedi na tuti na visokom krevetu i kaka. Baš dostojanstveno...

Ali moram reć da mi je tu odmah proradio mozak da će i drugi porod biti težak, jer očito da kod mene ležećki ništa ne ide, a ustat  ne daju.

----------


## anchie76

> ne znam...klistir je dosta neugodan,ali radje bi to nego da se p.... po cijelom stolu pa da mi beba izlazi van iznad toga.


Nevjerojatno je to koliko su zene uspjesno uvjerene da ce sve biti savrseno cisto i prekrasno ako uzmu klistir  :? 

Pogledaj moj post




> I onda je to tek zabavno ak je prije bio klistir u igri, jer je to sve lijepo vodenasto pa da vidis veselja tjekom tiskanja na sve strane  A ak nije bilo klistira, bude normalna stolica i sve fajn


Zena se PRIRODNO cisti prije poroda. Ima ceste stolice, jer tijelo NIJE ludo.  Ono samo zna sto mu je ciniti.  I isto tako ako nesto bude u crijevima, izaci ce normalna stolica, normalne konzistencije, koju je onda lako i pocistiti i maknuti ili sto god vec.

Probajte pocistiti ili uhvatiti vodenastu stolicu koja izlijece van.. Not very likely.  Pa ko voli nek izvoli.  Ja ne bih vise, hvala lijepa.

----------


## Švedica

Eh, molim vas da me prosvjetlite jer još nigdje nisam naišla na ovako nešto; "klistir pomaže u spriječavanju pucanja debelog crijeva" i
"ako odbijem klistir i brijanje, te ukoliko dođe do komplikacija tijekom poroda zbog kojeg je nužan hitan carski rez, ja direktno ugrožavam život svog djeteta zbog gubljenja vremena na brijanje i klistiranje koje se mora napraviti prije carskog"

 :?

----------


## ivana7997

ja sam dva puta bila na hitnom carskom, nisam dobila klistir. kad je nastala frka, nikome nije ni na pamet padao

----------


## minići

> cak i da nema nikakav argument, nego joj se bas nece na klictir ima ga pravo odbiti. jer je to jednostavno nepotrebna, rekla bih cak i barbarska praksa.


 Naravno da se može klistir odbiti, a kod bolesti crijeva nitko joj ga neće ni dati. A mislim da je više "barbarski" da vam se tek rođeno dijete zamaže vašom stolicom. Dok glavica izlazi ona potiskuje stolicu iz rektuma a kad se rodi, njena mala usta su samo 2 cm od vaše stolice. Pa ko voli nek izvoli. Meni drugi put nisu stigli dati jer sam bila potpuno otvorena ali srećom sam već imala stolicu doma.

----------


## MGrubi

klistir nije garancija da neće biti zamazanja (moj slučaj)
osim toga stolica će biti izgurana iz rektuma prije nego li prođe bebino čelo, a tek onda usta ( tjeme - čelo - lice )
stoga je lakše ukloniti ostatke tvrde stolice (viruj mi - koristim platnene pelene) nego li tekuće od klistira 
ja nikad više neću pristati na taj barbarski klistir

----------


## sorciere

meni ni brijanje ni klistir nisu bili neugodni. sestra je bila super, i sve je prošlo u najboljem redu.

----------


## minići

> klistir nije garancija da neće biti zamazanja (moj slučaj)
> osim toga stolica će biti izgurana iz rektuma prije nego li prođe bebino čelo, a tek onda usta ( tjeme - čelo - lice )
> stoga je lakše ukloniti ostatke tvrde stolice (viruj mi - koristim platnene pelene) nego li tekuće od klistira 
> ja nikad više neću pristati na taj barbarski klistir


 Tvoj izbor. Moja sestr nije dobila klistir zbog iritabilnog kolona i bilo joj je užasno. Strašan pritisak na debelo crijevo i neugoda. Nije se mogla opustiti od straha da se ne pokaka, stiskala se i to je još više bolilo, bilo je sram i nije se mogla nategnuti, sve u svemu jako neugodno i bolno, ali nismo svi isti. Drugi put je doma imala stolicu i izgon joj je bio neusporedivo lakši. Ali to nije pravilo, kao što sam rekla, nismo svi isti.

----------


## MGrubi

pa da , trebala se pokakati 
ovako je bila u grču
nepotrebno
šta se uopće zabrinjavala šta će joj reći doktori i sestre, pa vidu oni u svojoj profesiji i gore stvari (pogotovo sestre koje rade s nepokretnim pacijentima - a šta misliš tko njih čisti poslije nužde)

u rađaoni nema mjesta sramu
potrebe rodilje su na prvom mjestu a ne ugoda osoblja

----------


## upornamama

Meni su zaboravili dati klistir i sve je proslo ok.

----------


## Bambi

Čitam i ne mogu vjerovat!! Kako navodno ne trebaju raditi vaginalne preglede u trudnoći!! Pa kako će se znati koliko je žena otvorena ili da li se otvorila u ranoj trudnoći pa ostatak mora ležati...pa pregledi su potrebni nismo u srednjem vijeku!!!
Što se tiče klistira ja sam se toga jako bojala jer sam čula svakakvih bapskih priča, pa kad sam na prvom porodu došla u Petrovu sa trudovima koji su bili svakih 8-10 minuta, živčani doktor mi je rekao da dođem kada budu bili svakih 2 minute i poslao me doma. Ja sam tako i došla, užasne trudove sam odradila doma i došla 8 cm otvorena pred izgon, odmah u box bez klistriranja (jer nije bilo vremena jer se glavica počela spuštati), rodila za 2 sata. Normalno da se tijelo pred porod očisti,bar od nervoze stalno se ide na wc, ali to nije dovoljno. Kako nisam primila klistir sve je izlazlo iz mene istovremeno kad i dijete ! užas, horor! Cijela rađaona je smrdila, stalno su mijenjali plahte... nikad više, obavezno ću na drugom porodu zahtijevat klistir.
Došao je i dan drugog poroda, klistir je bio potpuno bezbolan, porod čist, ništa nije smrdilo...
O klistriranju sam čitala u nekoj knjizi, o tome kako je zdrav i često ga koriste neki koji imaju eksremne kožne bolesti koje nestaju nakon klistriranja.
Dlake uopće nisu problem, narast će... i to je ništa naspram cijelog poroda.
Ja imam pozitivna iskustva i sa klistriranjem i brijanjem i dripom i injekcijama protiv bolova, ako se u Evropi neke stvari ne rade to ne mora značiti da je to bolje od onog kod nas!

----------


## sirius

Vaginalni pregledi u trudnoći kao putokaz da li se žena počela otvarati prije vremena su nepotrebni utoliko jer da bi nastupilo otvaranje treba doći do prijevremenih trudova koji to potiču.Znači ,ako postoje trudovi ,postoje bolovi koji se lako mogu potvrditi CTG-om.I onda dolazimo do toga da vaginalni pregledi nisu nužno potrebni...
Da ponovim još jednom zato se ne preporučuju u trudnoći:
1.Žene ih ne vole,nisu im ugodni i osjećaju ih kao napad na sebe
2.Velik broj žena je u jednom razdoblju u svom životu bio zlostavljan te ih to pojačava i vraća proživljenu traumu.
3.Sa svakim vaginalnim pregledom raste mogućnose infekcije.

Što se tiče klistira i brijanja ,nisu ugodni,nemaju nikakvu pozitivnu svrhu u toku poroda,mogu imati loše posljedice na tok poroda i samim time više nisu preporučljivi u civiliziranim zemljama.
Ako ih netko ipak želi ,neka ih traži ,pa će ih i dobiti.A ostalima nek se to ne nameće kao nešto bez čega se ne može.

----------


## aries24

ja bih još dodala da će se žena otvoriti i bez vag. pregleda, čak i brže, a da je dovoljno otvorena ukazuje i nagon za tiskanjem

dr. wagner je neki dan na promociji svoje knjige rekao kako je zaprepašten činjenicom da se kod nas rutinski klistira budući da već 20 godina ni jedna studija nije pokazala da je koristan, naprotiv!

a tko želi, ako će tako biti opušteniji, slobodan ga je tražiti i dobiti
samo, molim vas, ruke dakje od moje guzice, to je jednosmjerna cesta!!!

----------


## Bambi

mislim da u svezi toga treba pitat stručnjake. ovo što sam ja rekla točno tako su nama rekli na tečaju u Merkuru i još su dodali i tu činjenicu da  je danas porod puno brži zahvaljujući medicini, nego u doba kad su rađale naše bake.

Što se tiče vag. pregleda u trudnoći moja frendica je bila otvorena 3 prsta od početka trudnoće (skoro od samog početka jer je odmah po izostanku mjesečnice otišla kod ginekologa), bez bolova i nije imala trudova. Da doktor nije utvdio otvaranje, nebi ni ona znala i uslijedio bi spontani , ovako je morala odležat trudnoću jer se i još više počela otvarati.

Oni argumenti protiv vagin. pregleda kod mene ne stoje jer je meni važnije održati trudnoću nego "neugodan osjećaj" , koji blago rečeno, nije ništa naspram poroda.

----------


## sirius

> mislim da u svezi toga treba pitat stručnjake. ovo što sam ja rekla točno tako su nama rekli na tečaju u Merkuru i još su dodali i tu činjenicu da  je danas porod puno brži zahvaljujući medicini, nego u doba kad su rađale naše bake.
> 
>  .


Brži porod zahvaljujući medicini nikako ne znači bolji i sigurniji za majku i dijete.

Što se tiče vaginalnih pregleda nije u pitanju samo neugoda ,nego ozbiljan atak na žensko tijelo.Onom kome to nije dovoljan argument ,možda je povećana mogučnost infekcije dovoljno jak razlog da se smanji broj vaginalnih pregleda .

Osobno sam imala neprepoznate trudove tjednima prije nego sam se počela otvarati u 29 tj.
Moja ginekologica me tada hitno šalje u bolnicu zbog moguće hospitalizacije,i što se tamo događa...
Nakon pregleda (vaginalnog)koji je napravio iskusan liječnik počinjem krvariti.Vračam se u bolnicu sva u šoku i suzama ,tek me tada stavljaju na CTG koji registrira (prijevremene )trudove,a sestre me sažalno gledaju i komentiraju da taj dr.nekad zna biti malo grublji pa se ženama zna dogoditi da nekada prokrvare.Ne moram ni reći da sam nakon toga pobjegla iz te bolnice glavom bez obzira.
Kada sam prvi put čula da se u ostatku svijeta žene ne pregledavaju vaginalno,ili da se ne pregledavju ni približno tako često kao kod nas ostala sam šokirana.Ali argumenti protiv vaginalnih pregleda su tako jaki i (što je važnije )logični da više nemam što reći.
Isto vrijedi za brijanje i klistir.

----------


## minići

Vaginalni pregledi nisu ugodni, naprotiv. Možda su ponekad i nepotrebno česti, ali nisu nepotrebni. Ja sam cijelu trudnoću imala lagana stezanja u donjem trbuhu i s nemirom i strahom sam iščekivala pregled da mi potvrdi da se ne otvaram i da je sve ok. Moja rodica je imala 6 spontanih pobačaja u 5-6 mjesecu trudnoće i to bez nekih bolova i predznaka. Jednostavno bi je zabolilo i u sljedečih pola sata izgubila bi bebu. Dvoje djece je uspjela donjeti do termina zahvaljujući serklaži i to zato jer je slučajnim redovnim pregledom dr ustanovio da se počela otvarati iako je ništa nije bolilo. Mislim da nisu pregledi baš toliko štetni, osim ako doktor nije stvarno neki sileđija kao kod *siriusa*. Osim toga mene je moj dr pregledao sterilnim rukavicama i to jednom u 4-6 tjedana, a to nije prečesto.

----------


## MGrubi

moj doktor nikad nije bio grub, prilikom vaginalnog pregleda samo bi ustanovio da otvaranja nema (nisam ništa osjetila) i da je sve ok
pravo stanje cerviksa bi ustanovio s vaginalnim UZV-om (kad se beba spustila u 28tj.) rekao je da je nisko i objasnio kako izgleda na UZV-u otvaranje
ubrzavanje poroda vodi povećanju šansi za komplikacijama i CR-u 

ali meni nije jasno, kad imamo svu tu divnu tehniku, zašto se ne radi UZV pregled situacije na samom početku poroda (mjeri se tlak itd..) , mislim to bi uvelike pomoglo ženama,
-ima situacija kad je beba postavljena čelom , i onda bi se to na UZV-u vidjelo i moglo bi se pokušati bebu "nagovoriti" da okrene glavu - izbaci se iz zdjelice u četveronoške položaju i onda se lagano uspravi
-kad je pupkovina više puta omotana oko bebe - odmah na CR, a ne mučiti mamu i bebu
...
zašto se to ne radi?

----------


## fegusti

> ...3.Sa svakim vaginalnim pregledom raste mogućnose infekcije....


Pa sad, baš se nešto pitam a što je onda sa spolnim odnosima i infekcijom u trudnoći?
Pregled je uglavnom jednom mjesečno u sterilnim rukavicama, a odnosi mogu biti puno češći.

Da, i ovo što kaže MGrubi za uzv pri porodu - ni meni nije jasno. Čemu im služi ta tehnologija ako je ne koriste u pravo vrijeme i na pravom mjestu? Jedino što su, barem kod nas (pu), ti uređaji često u kvaru.

----------


## aries24

pregledi se rade u okruženju nepoznatih bakterija, dr je u kontaktu i sa bolesnim ženama, a tijelo je naviklo na kućne bakterije i beba u trudnoći stiče imunitet na njih

----------


## Angel

obrijala se doma, a klistir mi nisu dali zbog obilnog krvarenja.

----------


## kuruza

> [
> Nakon pregleda (vaginalnog)koji je napravio iskusan liječnik počinjem krvariti.Vračam se u bolnicu sva u šoku i suzama ,tek me tada stavljaju na CTG koji registrira (prijevremene )trudove,a sestre me sažalno gledaju i komentiraju da taj dr.nekad zna biti malo grublji pa se ženama zna dogoditi da nekada prokrvare..


Upravo tako - ovisi o doktoru i načinu pregleda. Naravno da ako navali kao sivonja bez ikakva osjećaja a će biti krvarenja.

Trudnoća mi je bila uredna, na pregleda sam išla redovitu i vsaki puta me je doktor vaginalno pregledao. Nikad nisam osjetila nikakvu bol, a još manje prokrvarila. Isto je bilo i u bolnici ne prijemu, imala sam sreću dami je doktor koji me je pregledao bio jako pažljiv.

Ne vaginalni pregledi, ne drip, ne uzv!? Najbolje onda da rađamo uz pomoć susjede doma u kuhinji, tako da sve pude maksimalno "prirodno".   :Rolling Eyes:   OK; neću u tu polemiku ni ulaziti jer je to unaprijed izlišno, budući da je riječ o dijametralno suprotnim stavovima i pogledima na porod, a oba stava držim legitimnima.

 Poanta je u izboru.

Ono u čemu se jedino slažem sa zagovornicama  suprotnog stava od mojeg jest da se ženama da mogućnost izbora. Ja recimo ne želim da mi djetetova glava bude na cca 3 cm od go..., pa bilo to čelo ili usta, votever. 

Isto tako želim drip ukoliko nemam kvalitetnih vlastitih trudova, niti se otvaram, a porod je započeo. 

Ukoliko me boli - želim injekciju protiv bolova - naravno onog sredstva koje je u tim slučajevima dopušteno.

Ukoliko rađam 10 sati (pri tome mislim 10 sati u boksu) želim epiduralnu.

Žene  koje to ne žele moraju imati pravo to odbiti. Isto tako ja želim da mi gore nabrojano bude ponuđeno.

----------


## lejla

> ... ako imam stolice tijekom rudova i poroda, što se zapravo loše može dogoditi


Koliko je meni poznato nista ze ne moze dogoditit! 




> I da li se može normalno ići na wc ako si otvorena a beba još nije počela izlaziti


Ja sam isla sasvim normalno na WC (potpuno otvorena) - babica me zamolila da ne zatvaram vrata. Ostalal tamo dok babica nije rekla da bi bilo bolje da ustanem jer vecl ijepo vidi glavicu!




> što ako stolica pobjegne tijekom izgona?


Drugi porod mi je 'pobjeglo' - kaze MM ja nisam ni primjetila. To je sasvim normalno - to pociste sa ostatkom nakon poroda!

----------


## sorciere

mgrubi - kod nas se sve "pokušava" na drugi način. moja frendica je pod trudovima otišla iz zg u gospić - roditi carskim. jer je maloj pupkovina bila omotana oko vrata (uzv par dana prije termina). 

a njen (čuveni) zagrebački doktor je rekao da će PROBATI  :shock:  vaginalno...  da ona prije toga nije izgubila blizance - vjerojatno bi mu i povjerovala!   :Mad:

----------


## lejla

Sto se vaginalnoh pregleda tice ... ni jednom me babica nije pregledala. 

Oba puta na 10 sedmica su radili vaginalni eho za utvrdjivanje termina (ali to nije po protokolu). Nekad kasnije (ne sjecam se kad') je babica radila 'obicni' eho i to je to.  U drugoj trudnoci sam prakticno svo vrijeme imala kontrakcije (konstantno) - stomak tvrd k'o kamen. Da sam trazila da gledaju/smimaju i sl. vjerovatno bi. Ali nisam i sve je bilo u najboljem redu.

----------


## lejla

Moja sestra je rodjena sa obmotanom pupkovinom - vaginalno bez problema!!

----------


## sorciere

lejla - jel ja to krivo čitam - ili su ti djeca rođena na ISTI datum (2 godine razlike)?  :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## lejla

sorciere ne citas krivo! Ja sam se dooobro potrudila da ih rodim na isti datum.

----------


## MGrubi

kako

----------


## Ana :-)

Moj David se gurao van čelom i imao je pupčanu vrpcu 2x oko vrata. Rodila sam na vakuum.

Nitko me nije pregledao sa uzv, a kada su htijeli dva uzv su bila pokvarena a jedan samo vaginalni....tu dolazi do velikog propusta same bolnice.

Na porodu me pregledalo 4 doktora....odvratno   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Kako me jedan doktor pregledavao stalno svaki put bi počela plakati kada bi vidjela da on dolazi...užasno   :Crying or Very sad:  .Ti pregledi su bili tako bolni. Ja znam da treba pregledati svako toliko da se vidi koliko je žena otvorena, ali ne stalno kao što je bio slučaj kod mene

Obrijala sam se doma, u bolnici su me klistirali.

----------


## lejla

> kako


Jel' ovo upuceno meni??

----------


## Ancica

> Moja sestra je rodjena sa obmotanom pupkovinom - vaginalno bez problema!!


I moj Robi. Obmotana pupkovina ne mora biti problem ako je s bebom sve u redu (oslusavanje otkucaja srca ce recimo to reci) i ako je asistent pri porodu (babica, porodnicar) umjesan, kako i treba biti.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako
> 
> 
> Jel' ovo upuceno meni??


jeste   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> lejla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moja sestra je rodjena sa obmotanom pupkovinom - vaginalno bez problema!!
> 
> 
> I moj Robi. Obmotana pupkovina ne mora biti problem ako je s bebom sve u redu (oslusavanje otkucaja srca ce recimo to reci) i ako je asistent pri porodu (babica, porodnicar) umjesan, kako i treba biti.


ma čitala sam priče kad je pupkovina bila više puta omotana oko vrata pa se desilo da je beba ostala bez kisika
i jedan slučaj kad je beba bila "zapetljana" u pupkovinu - koliko sam shvatila opis (isto užasno težak porod)

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  lejla prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa da. I zapetljanost pupkovine do te mjere da beba ostane bez kisika ili ima otezano disanje kroz pukovinu (ne mora biti niti omotana oko vrata vec je nekad tome uzrok i pritisak bebe na pukovinu - slucaj moje Petre) je znak da se treba pod hitno na carski. Ali zapetljana/omotana pupkovina nije sama po sebi indikacija za carski.

----------


## sorciere

> Obmotana pupkovina ne mora biti problem ako je s bebom sve u redu (oslusavanje otkucaja srca ce recimo to reci) *i ako je asistent pri porodu* (babica, porodnicar) *umjesan, kako i treba biti*.


znači - ideš na rizik?  :? 

da li bi kao starija prvorotka koja je (u trudnoći) izgubila blizance - riskirala?

----------


## Ancica

Ne idem na nikakav rizik. Ocekujem od asistenata pri porodaju da su umjesni u svom poslu. Ako to ne bih ocekivala, neznam zasto bih se osjecala sigurnija pod necijim nozem, zasto bi taj s nozem bio umjesniji od onih bez? Zene redovito radaju bebe s omotanim pupkovinama oko vrata, stjecanje prakse u takvim okolnostima sigurna sam da je dio osnovnog obrazovanja porodnicara i babica koje su obrazovane za samostalno obavljanje svojeg posla (znaci, ne kao asistentice porodnicarima, sto je u Hrvatskoj slucaj).

Moj prvi porod je bio Medicina od M do a, al zato jer je za to postojala potreba. Drugi nije jer potrebe nije bilo. Da je bilo, sigurna sam da bi oni koji su mi pomagali pri trudnoci i porodu to i prepoznali i djelovali na najprimjereniji nacin u skladu s njihovim znanjem i vjestinama.

----------


## lejla

> lejla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


Maksimalno sam bila pod stresom do dan prije. Uz to sam pricala bebi da ne treba jos - da ceka. Onda sam se trudila opustiti (koliko sam mogla).  Kad je na DD u 17:00 puk'o vodenjak sam pozurila to obavit do ponoci - imala sam jos citavih 7 min (cini mi se) lufta. Ali obzirom da je 'porod' trajao punig 6,5 minuta bilo je cupavo. 

Vjerovatno bi sve bilo isto i da nisam htjela roditi na isti datum (bilo mi je glupo da madje dijete budfe rodjeno dan-dve prije/kasnije)! Ali eto ovako mi je nekako COOL

----------


## Ancica

> da li bi kao starija prvorotka koja je (u trudnoći) izgubila blizance - riskirala?


Zaboravih odgovorit na ovo. A odgovor je - riskirala bih kako god bih odlucila. Zivot je rizik. Ali kako bih odlucila, ne znam. Ne hodam u tim cipelama.

----------


## vertex

Samo komentar na preglede ultrazvukom (potpuno laički, nisam dublje ulazila u problematiku). Meni se ultrazvuk kao dijagnostička metoda čini vrlo nepouzdan. Ne znam je li stvar nedovoljne stručnosti u očitavanju nalaza, ili su to ograničenja samog postupka.
Osobno iskustvo: mami su mi dva stručnjaka nakon pregleda ultrazvukom rekla da je potpuno zdrava, iako je imala brojne tegobe. Dva mjeseca kasnije su našli tumor veličine dječje glave. To je bilo pred 12 godina, možda je danas bolje. Možda je taj tumor i jako brzo rastao, ali mislim da su morali nešto vidjeti, uz sve ostale simptome.
I mislim da strašno puno griješe u procjenjivanju veličine djeteta, o spolu da ne govorim. Znam barem tri slučaja gdje su mame uvjeravali kako je beba jako mala i na granici zastoja u razvoju, a tri dana nakon pregleda mame rodile djecu, sve redom veću od moje.
Možda su to samo moja loša iskustva, ali ja radije  ne bih da mi neku kritičnu situaciju procjenjuju samo ultrazvukom.

----------


## MGrubi

ovisi i o vrsti UZV (koliko je star aparat) i o stručnosti doktora 
(moj doktor mi je sve objašnjavao, pokazivao, ma sve se vidi .. ako se zna gledati9 težinu procjenjuju na osnovu opsega trbuha, glave ... nije nešto pouzdano ,. niti pogoditi taj opseg - sve se miče- pa je baš takvo mjerenje u biti odokativno

----------


## kuruza

Kod ultrazvuka je ipak najbitniji ljudski faktor - odnosno stručnost liječnika i njegova sposobnost da pravilno očita nalaz/snimku.
Dobar ultrazvučni dijegnostičar vrlo će rijetko ifulati, odnosno ako nije siguran - to će vrlo jasno i reći.
Dakle, kvaliteta samog aparata tu igra manju ulogu. 

Ja sam upravo zato u 6 mjesecu trudnoće otišla na uzv kod dr. Kosa u Poliklinku Vili jer mi je on preporučen kao vrhunski uzv dijagnostičar.

Na kraju trudnoće, procjena veličine djeteta od strane doktora koji mi je vodio trudnoću,  je bila 3150 +/- 300 g.
Mala se rodila sa 3220.

----------


## sunflowers

Čitam i smijem se. Približava mi se i drugi porod, a ni sada nisam baš pametna kako odbiti ono što su ti oni odlučili dati. Prvi put u rodilište došla neobrijana, primalja me potpuno isponižava da sam strahovala što će na kraju napraviti s  britvom kojom je tako prijeteći mahala. Valjda za kaznu odmah mi je uvalila i klistir. Kasnije je došlo na redu i bušenje vodenjaka (to je doktorovo maslo) te uvaljivanje dripa. Uglavnom, bili su skroz simpatični i nitko me ništa nije pitao. Na kraju me nisu poštedili ni rečenica poput: "Ako sad ne tisneš izvadit ćemo ga na vakum" ili "Da mene (primalje) nije bilo tko zna kako bi to završilo". Eto... sad tražim neku kremu da ovog puta dođem pristojnija pa će mi, nadam se, sličnim i vratiti.

----------


## MGrubi

možeš doći "ćelava" .. ako je sestra bezobrazna i nehumana .. neće ti pomoći
mislim ... kako je nije sram iskaljivati se na prvorotkinji   :Evil or Very Mad:  
umjesto da te dočeka s osmjehom i umirujućim rječima, ona je jedva dočekala nekog koga može ponižavati i ne usudi se braniti da ne bude gore   :Evil or Very Mad:  

di je tu pristojnost?

----------


## ana-blizanci

nisu ni kod nas ništa bolje.....nemaju poštovanja prema nikom..ismijavaju te dok ti tamo patiš  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

ja mislim da su takve bezobrazne osobe najgore prema onima koji se trude biti pristojnije, mirnije, blage i izbjegavaju sukob
kod takvih osoba je najbolje odmah krenuti u napad , da zna da nema šale - odmah postanu ko janjad i krenu osmjesi i isprike (po mom iskustvu iz običnog života)

----------


## ana-blizanci

slažem se s *MGrubi*
najbolje im je dati do znanja da ti nisi glup pa da po tebi mogu(da ne kažem šta).....jel!
njih ne zanima da li tebe boli, da li ti je ugodno....ništa,još ti se smiju u facu(doživila sam to s prvom trudnoćom)  :Evil or Very Mad:  
MGrubi kod kojeg si ti doc-a?

----------


## MGrubi

Anića, ali sam rodila u Vž (stolčić)
i razmišljam da i sljedeći put rodim u Vž
(MM je zagorec)

----------


## ana-blizanci

dakle nisi oduševljena s našim doktorima....svaćam te...ja sam kod živkovića i oduševljena sam.
jedino šta mi je dobro kod nas je 24-satni rooming in.

----------


## MGrubi

anić mi je super
za živkovića mogu "potegnuti vezu"
ali želim roditi u što prirodnijem položaju i da MM bude sa mnom , a to je nemoguće u našem rodilištu
mislim da bi se mogla dogovoriti s anićem da prati moj porod, ali on svak 4. dan je cijeli dan u Kninskoj bolnici, pa je sve to rulet...
čula sam da su babice super, ali ima neka doktorica koja je ajme ...

----------


## k2007

> Vaginalni pregledi u trudnoći kao putokaz da li se žena počela otvarati prije vremena su nepotrebni utoliko jer da bi nastupilo otvaranje treba doći do prijevremenih trudova koji to potiču.Znači ,ako postoje trudovi ,postoje bolovi koji se lako mogu potvrditi CTG-om.I onda dolazimo do toga da vaginalni pregledi nisu nužno potrebni...


sirius je možda medicinski u pravu, ali u mojoj praksi bilo je sasvim drugačije. morala sam strogo mirovati zadnjih par mjeseci jer sam se počela otvarati uz kontrakcije koje *nisam* osjećala. tek možda zadnjih par tjedana, i naravno -prave trudove kad je bilo vrijeme za porod. svejedno, da nisam bila na pregledu ja *zbilja ne bih znala*. i da se nisam držala mirovanja i terapije, tko zna bi li uopće dogurala do termina.

----------


## k2007

> Ali eto ovako mi je nekako COOL


i meni je COOL   :Wink:   sin rođen na rođendan svoga tate   :Razz:  

(...još se MM šalio kako će me naživcirat taj dan, da odem rodit... naravno da mi nije bilo smješno  :Mad:  ...nije me uspio naživcirati ali želja mu se ipak ostvarila   :Smile:  )

----------


## MGrubi

> Ali eto ovako mi je nekako COOL


 8)  totalno cool 
 :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

MGrubi živković ti je šef odjela pa mislim da bi on možde dopustija da TM bude s tebon.nisam sigurna.a ta doktorica koja je ajme ti je......e moram ti to poslat na pp.

----------


## sorciere

> ja mislim da su takve bezobrazne osobe najgore prema onima koji se trude biti pristojnije, mirnije, blage i izbjegavaju sukob
> kod takvih osoba je najbolje odmah krenuti u napad , da zna da nema šale - odmah postanu ko janjad i krenu osmjesi i isprike (po mom iskustvu iz običnog života)


a kad sam ja pisala o svom porodu (na starom forumu) - cure mi nisu vjerovale!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

prvo sam se izvikala na sestru na recepciji... pa na doktoricu koja me trebala pregledati... pa na glavnu sestru... pa poslije na sestru u intenzivnoj...   :Grin:  

btw - sestra koja me brijala je bila izuzetno nježna i draga (za razliku od kateter-sestre   :Mad:  ).

----------


## marta

> MGrubi živković ti je šef odjela pa mislim da bi on možde dopustija da TM bude s tebon.nisam sigurna.a ta doktorica koja je ajme ti je......e moram ti to poslat na pp.


pa Živković je taj koji je zabranio tate na porodu. prije njega je to bilo dozvoljeno.

----------


## ana.m

Kaj se klistiranja tiče, mene su klistirali kad sam primljena u bolnicu (12h) ali s obzirom da se do večeri nije niš dogodilo, dali su mi večeru i nisu me više kasnije klistrali, a rodila sam drugi dan u 20h. I naravno da mi je na porodu malo pobjeglo usred tiskanja   :Grin:  . I kaj, to su pokupili i hitili u smeće i stavili mi novu krpu pod guzu   :Razz:  . Beba je izašla tek nakon toga.

----------


## ana-blizanci

e to nisam znala....da je on zabrania posjete. :/

----------


## MGrubi

> e to nisam znala....da je on zabrania posjete. :/


pričala sam s Anićem o tome
nije stvar u tome da im smetaju M-ovi na porodu, nego je samo jedna rađaona za 3 žene (2 stola + stol za carski), a međusobno su samo odjeljene zastorom, pa kad nečiji M ulazi može vidjeti drugu rodilju (međunožje i ostalo) , pa nije baš dobro, mislim da bi to ženama moglo jako smetati (pogotovo što je mali grad , pa može biti znanac )

moj doktor mi je reka da nema problema ako bude vikend , on dežuran i budemo sami ... rulet

prva faza se odvija u sobi , pa je MM mogao biti sa mnom

----------


## Yuna

sto se tice depilacije dolje, mogu ohrabriti autoricu da tako pika i smeta samo u pocetku...ako se do tad nisi depilirala...ali ako to radis cesce onda prestane pikati.

----------

